# Disused Outdoor Swimming Pool Cambridge!



## 5t3tcv743 (Mar 4, 2017)

Ok I'm not sure if its fully abandoned but one of the buildings has wooden boards on it and on the website it sais 'Pool Closed!'. Anways we went onsite and found that a tree had collapsed into some of the changing rooms and some doors and windows were smashed but bourded. If it is still inuse I think the owner will have a shock when summer arives! XD

Anyways heres the photos I got!

The Pool


001 by explorer x, on Flickr

Entry to female changing rooms!


003 by explorer x, on Flickr

Inside! (Sorry for the reflection)


007 by explorer x, on Flickr

Changing Rooms


008 by explorer x, on Flickr

Icecream Anyone?


006 by explorer x, on Flickr

Sauna


005 by explorer x, on Flickr

Storage Shed


004 by explorer x, on Flickr

Lockers


002 by explorer x, on Flickr

Rotting wood leading to a murky pool!


009 by explorer x, on Flickr

Pool Again


0010 by explorer x, on Flickr

Hope you all enjoyed!


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Mar 4, 2017)

Your photos are getting better, keep it up.


----------



## 5t3tcv743 (Mar 4, 2017)

Thanks a lot


----------



## krela (Mar 5, 2017)

It says on the website that it's opening again in May, you'd think they'd do some general maintenance over the winter though!


----------



## 5t3tcv743 (Mar 5, 2017)

Yea. Considering a tree had collapsed.


----------



## smiler (Mar 5, 2017)

Interesting post, Thanks X


----------



## Rubex (Mar 5, 2017)

You'd think they'd at least have a cover over the pool! You got some great shots


----------



## 5t3tcv743 (Mar 5, 2017)

Thanks a lot. 
I'd thought they would cover the pool. They did at the Grange.


----------



## 5t3tcv743 (Mar 5, 2017)

Thanks Smilerhttp://cdn.derelictplaces.co.uk/images/smilies/smile.png


----------



## jsp77 (Mar 5, 2017)

Nice one, will have to agree, your photos are improving with each report


----------



## 5t3tcv743 (Mar 5, 2017)

Thanks a lot


----------



## joe roberts (Mar 6, 2017)

Tidy one mate.

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Apr 9, 2017)

Well it certainly looks derelict, they had better get moving if they want to open in May...they could try marketing it as some new eco swamp vibe I'm sure some will be into that


----------

